# Slingshotforum Online Tournament - Official Targets



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are the official targets as used by the Beginner, Expert and Pro divisions:

*US Letter target*
Download Target

*A4 Target*
Download Target


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Now to get a printer which has ink!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Whoop!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Ryan Wigglesworth said:


> Now to get a printer which has ink!


Sometimes a new preinter is less $$$$ than replacement ink cartridges!


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

New printers usually don't come with a full size cartridge tho :-/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you don't have access to a laser printer, I would recommend printing one and photocopying the rest from that.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Here are the official targets as used by the Beginner, Expert and Pro divisions:
> 
> *US Letter target*
> Download Target
> ...


I just tried to download a target, but I got a "Sorry, we could not find that" error. Hope you can fix the prob. Got the same error on both tagets.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Works fine here.

Anybody else having the same problem?

You can also just download them from the DIY Downloads section.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

still not working


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Links fixed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. ... link works for me now. Thanks!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok finally found the target thread, now when I print it what is the dia. Of th e 20 pnt ring? To ensure My print settings are correct

thanks


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe it's supposed to be 2 inches. Mine was just about 1 and a half inches but my scale was 90%. When I put the scale to 100% (which probably would have made it 2 inches), it cut the sides of the target off so I left it at 90%.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

KennyCannon said:


> I believe it's supposed to be 2 inches. Mine was just about 1 and a half inches but my scale was 90%. When I put the scale to 100% (which probably would have made it 2 inches), it cut the sides of the target off so I left it at 90%.


Thanks I got it... It was printing small at first until I realized I shouldn't have clicked on the image to print, but rather download the pdf first to print...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Is a bullseye (black dot) 20 points, or....?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Black dot is a aim reference and is included with the rest of the 20 pt ring


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I will just hit around it then.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Did you forget to use an emoticon?


----------

